# What does the Bible say about divorce? PART 2



## Gaylord (Oct 8, 2011)

As I mentioned in Part I of this thread there are a couple of more reasons for divorce; In total there are 4 main reasons.



*Bible Reason #3:* Defrauding 

What Is a Fraudulent Marriage?

Defrauded - It is a principle that everyone should understand; To have one's spouse be guilty of "sexual immorality" or fail to provide what God says the spouse should provide in the marriage relationship.

Corinthians 7: 3-5 King James Version

Let the husband render unto the wife due benevolence: and likewise also the wife unto the husband. 

The wife hath not power of her own body, but the husband: and likewise also the husband hath not power of his own body, but the wife. 

Defraud ye not one the other, except it be with consent for a time, that ye may give yourselves to fasting and prayer; and come together again, that Satan tempt you not for your incontinency.


In Addition: There are defects that affect the character and mental orientation of individuals. Other destructive behavior and lifestyles such as alcoholism, dope addiction, homosexuality, demonism, etc., deeply affect the stability of the marriage.

Few people would knowingly enter into a marriage with an individual who had these character defects. But what if one enters into a marriage not knowing the defect of such an individual? What if you have been led to believe differently, or when your spouse has withheld vital information?

For example, in conversations, observations, and associations, these significant defects were hidden. Would God bind such a marriage when it is based on fraud?

Of course not!

Marriages are not bound on the basis of fraud and deception. God is fair and just. He understands the hearts and minds of those who are sincere and honest, even though they may have been deceived and misled. He holds no conscientious person to an agreement if the very basis of the agreement is fraudulent.

However, once the fraud is discovered, the injured party must act. He or she cannot acknowledge the fraud and continue in the relationship. Action must be taken. 

Not to take action means the right to annul the marriage is waived. If he or she forgives or tolerates the fraud and continues to live with such a mate, God would then bind the marriage.



*Bible Reason #4:* In cases of Abuse

God gave every person three privileges or inalienable rights—the right to life, the right to liberty, and the right to property. God is the one who gives life and no one has the right to take it away except civil authorities. To them he gave authority to put to death those who violate God’s law. If the circumstances of a marriage are some type of abuse/aggression, or treacherous dealing, this is then considered a direct violation to the God-given right to life.

Malachi 2:14-16 King James Version 

“Yet ye say, Wherefore? Because the LORD hath been witness between thee and the wife of thy youth, against whom thou hast dealt treacherously: yet is she thy companion, and the wife of thy covenant. 

And did not he make one? Yet had he the residue of the spirit. And wherefore one? That he might seek a godly seed. Therefore take heed to your spirit, and let none deal treacherously against the wife of his youth.

For the LORD, the God of Israel, saith that he hateth putting away: for one covereth violence with his garment, saith the LORD of hosts: therefore take heed to your spirit, that ye deal not treacherously.”




Also see; http://talkaboutmarriage.com/consid...what-does-bible-say-about-divorce-part-i.html


----------



## PatsFan217 (Nov 14, 2011)

These two posts were very refreshing. I too am a Christian and struggle with what God would think of me wanting to leave my wife. This is a must read :smthumbup:


----------



## Shane Jimison (Sep 1, 2011)

Bible has a great saying of the voice of god and about humanity. It is only human who change it according to his need. According to Christianity, divorce is not in the dictionary of god. God wants people live with each other happily.I try to adore these words in my life too.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Shane Jimison said:


> Bible has a great saying of the voice of god and about humanity. It is only human who change it according to his need. According to Christianity, divorce is not in the dictionary of god. God wants people live with each other happily.I try to adore these words in my life too.


We live in a society that does not value marriage. So there is little pressure from the community for people to do the right thing and treat each other right. A lot of good people end up married to someone who goes down the wrong path. I truely do not believe that God wants people to stay with a cheating and/or abusive spouse.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I understand your point about God not wanting a person to stay with a cheating spouse but I somewhat disagree. 1) what greater example of grace/forgiveness/true love can there be than for someone to stay with and love someone so undeserving. 2) why didn't he say divorce a spouse who's committed adultery instead of giving one the option. Divorce is not what he wants us to do but he understands if we choose to. 3). Why was there an entire book (Hosea) devoted to an adultery ridden marriage symbolizing God's willingness to forgive His people of their spiritual adultery. 4). Why doesn't the Bible teach that adultery ends the marriage? According to His word, only death does that. 5). Why doesn't He just cast us off when we are unfaithful to HIM? He allows us to do "our thing" while waiting for the chance to show us He still loves us in spite of what we've done. 6) Why does he also include the "prodigal son" story which also symbolizes His unfailing live and willingness to accept back a wayward? 

Just some food for thought...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> I understand your point about God not wanting a person to stay with a cheating spouse but I somewhat disagree. 1) what greater example of grace/forgiveness/true love can there be than for someone to stay with and love someone so undeserving. 2) why didn't he say divorce a spouse who's committed adultery instead of giving one the option. Divorce is not what he wants us to do but he understands if we choose to. 3). Why was there an entire book (Hosea) devoted to an adultery ridden marriage symbolizing God's willingness to forgive His people of their spiritual adultery. 4). *Why doesn't the Bible teach that adultery ends the marriage? According to His word, only death does that*. 5). Why doesn't He just cast us off when we are unfaithful to HIM? He allows us to do "our thing" while waiting for the chance to show us He still loves us in spite of what we've done. 6) Why does he also include the "prodigal son" story which also symbolizes His unfailing live and willingness to accept back a wayward?
> 
> Just some food for thought...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


“Why was there an entire book (Hosea) devoted to an adultery ridden marriage symbolizing God's willingness to forgive His people of their spiritual adultery. “
That book is to teach us about God. Not to tell us that we must endure adultery in our marriage.

According to His laws adulterers are to be killed. I guess that does end the marriage now doesn't it?

We don't execute adulterers anymore. Divorce is a kinder/gentler end to the marriage.

The is a place in the Bible that also says that a believer does not have to stay with a non-believer. A person who is committing adultery, abusing their spouse, etc is living as a non-believer.


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

Correct. It is to Hosea is to teach us about God, whom as our father, set an example for us. And yes, adulterers WERE put to death under the law but now God has extended grace to us through Jesus. There are other things that were once punishable by death that are no longer. If adultery ended the marriage, why would remarriage by the guilty party be considered adultery? The marriage didn't end!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> Correct. It is to Hosea is to teach us about God, whom as our father, set an example for us. And yes, adulterers WERE put to death under the law but now God has extended grace to us through Jesus. There are other things that were once punishable by death that are no longer. If adultery ended the marriage, why would remarriage by the guilty party be considered adultery? The marriage didn't end!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Are you here trying to talk people into staying in marriages where they are cheated on and abused? Are you trying to tell them that they are sinners if they go through with a divorce? Is that why you brought this topic up here?


----------



## marksaysay (Oct 15, 2010)

I was just responding to your statement about God not wanting us to stay with cheaters. I didn't bring up this topic...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

marksaysay said:


> I was just responding to your statement about God not wanting us to stay with cheaters. I didn't bring up this topic...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mark, you are on a good path. People refuse to see what marriage circumstances can teach us about God. The fact that marriage is a race to run that is much more about you and God than you and a another fleshly person is a paramount revelation. Life is a journey with God. He honors those who pursue Him and are faithful. However, most people can't see five feet in front of their face.

Bottom line, if you look at scripture within context, you will realize there is no validation for divorce in the bible. It doesn't fit the concept of God and who He shows himself to be in the entire book. If you divorce, you miss out on the very thing He is trying to walk you through.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

marksaysay said:


> I was just responding to your statement about God not wanting us to stay with cheaters. I didn't bring up this topic...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm sorry, thought you were the OP when I posted that.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Interestingly, men in the Old Testament had multiple wives. 

So, did it really matter if 1 of many wives did not worked out?


----------



## Dedicated2Her (Nov 13, 2010)

aug said:


> Interestingly, men in the Old Testament had multiple wives.
> 
> So, did it really matter if 1 of many wives did not worked out?


Before the new covenant? The law died with the death and resurrection of Christ. They were two different senarios and connot be uinilaterally compared. It would take pages and pages of breakdown to show the different issues that were prevalent in those times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Before the new covenant? The law died with the death and resurrection of Christ. They were two different senarios and connot be uinilaterally compared. It would take pages and pages of breakdown to show the different issues that were prevalent in those times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



What does the new covenant have to do with divorce, infidelity and multiple wives? 

If you have multiple wives and one cheated, would you really care much?


----------



## lordmayhem (Feb 7, 2011)

So the bible is a free pass to cheat, murder, and sin? Is that what these antis are saying? Why is there a hell then if forgiveness is all inclusive?

God's love is unconditional, but he knows that there are those who will reject it. Grace and forgiveness is extended only to those who have REPENTED of their sins. That's why he said "Go and SIN NO MORE". Where are Satan and the Great Wh0re of Babylong going? That's right, the lake of fire. Anyone care to guess why if you can pretty much do anything you want and not receive any repercussions? Because of their sin and lack of repentance, just like when an adulterous spouse rejects the love of their spouse by cheating and not being repentant for it. Even the prodigal son came back and was repentant for all he had done, thus earning forgiveness.


----------



## NotaGoodSlave (Jul 29, 2011)

Eternal Bachelor Reason #1:
Thou who be male dwelling in USA shall be a fool to consent to the slavery of marriage for he shall forever be condemned to live a life of financial and sexual poverty under her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Mark, you are on a good path. People refuse to see what marriage circumstances can teach us about God. The fact that marriage is a race to run that is much more about you and God than you and a another fleshly person is a paramount revelation. Life is a journey with God. He honors those who pursue Him and are faithful. However, most people can't see five feet in front of their face.
> 
> Bottom line, if you look at scripture within context, you will realize there is no validation for divorce in the bible. It doesn't fit the concept of God and who He shows himself to be in the entire book. If you divorce, you miss out on the very thing He is trying to walk you through.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



:iagree:
Plus we can have choose to have a permanent separation from our spouse for the rest of our lives, instead of a divorce.


----------



## annagarret (Jun 12, 2011)

Dedicated2Her said:


> Before the new covenant? The law died with the death and resurrection of Christ. They were two different senarios and connot be uinilaterally compared. It would take pages and pages of breakdown to show the different issues that were prevalent in those times.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: this is correct


----------

